# Just a few pics.



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

These are from 12/11/07 had about 3" here, got about 5 before it was all done. This lot took about 30 min. to do with this tractor.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Why don't you get a real tractor.

Nice setup


RCGM
Brad


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

you do the whole parking lot with a backblade, i've never heard of that. How much spillage is there from using that for the whole parking lot?


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

RCGM, we run two John Deere, Three New Holland, and Two Case-IH tractors pulling these blades.
csx, there is some spillage around the edges when moving the majority of the snow, we just clean up any spills when we're done. Doesn't take long, I pull a 24 foot wide path at about 19 MPH. The lots are smooth with no trails on them when we leave. If you notice there is a rear facing blade on the back of the moldboard, used to pile snow in reverse. I can pile snow higher than the cab of the tractor.payup


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good, have any pics of piles?


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

No pile pics yet, I will get some this week.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice tractor!


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are some pics of a pile from the 24 foot blade. This pile s about 3/4 of a block long.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

dirtmovr;454008 said:


> These are from 12/11/07 had about 3" here, got about 5 before it was all done. This lot took about 30 min. to do with this tractor.


hey HI 
Where in Nebraska Are you from??

I used to have one of my Tractor pulling one those plows on the 3pt..

are't you in Grand Island?


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

Powerwgon, yes we are in G.I., you say you used to pull one of these blades, how long ago, and what is your name? I have worked for them for the last three years pulling these blades. This year might actually be a decent year if it leaves like it came. How much did you guys get this last week? Nice to see someone else from NE. on here, take care..


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

dirtmovr;459047 said:


> Powerwgon, yes we are in G.I., you say you used to pull one of these blades, how long ago, and what is your name? I have worked for them for the last three years pulling these blades. This year might actually be a decent year if it leaves like it came. How much did you guys get this last week? Nice to see someone else from NE. on here, take care..


Yeah it was in winter of 2000, we were using our White 210, and we live in Aurora, it did not last long till they kicked us out, my dad was not good at the CB thing. 
I have some picture of that thing! Don't tell them.

We got about 5 to 6 inch snow on ground from last 2 storms. Yep looking for more. 
Sad thing we had to let go of the white 210 could not keep due to loss of farm but I still have the 4020 JD it has cab and loader I could build box for it on back 10 or 12 ft. Still thinking.

Steve


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

I have got more pics to add just not enough time to resize them to fit, been busy plowing and hauling snow.


----------



## cicnykid (Dec 31, 2007)

dirtmovr;469388 said:


> I have got more pics to add just not enough time to resize them to fit, been busy plowing and hauling snow.


resizing takes no time. download this from microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

now send pics!


----------

